# A+ is where I want to start, but should I go to school or just study on my own?



## ghostlyshark (Mar 3, 2009)

Advice would be greatly appreciated!

I have no professional experience with software and hardware, but like a lot of people, it comes naturally to me and I've enjoyed learning a lot on my own. I'm definitely still a novice when it comes to computers, but looking at some A+ sample tests online, they do not appear to be too difficult. I don't think I could pass, but I could come close. Either way, I want to know all the material in and out and pass with flying colors. I've got the motivation. I just want to make the right move. So, should I invest in school? If so, what do I look for in a school? Or do I study on my own. If so, what kind of prep material will get me a passing grade? Please let me know what you think. This is an important step in my life and I'm tired of having excuses NOT to do it!


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

ghostlyshark said:


> Advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I have no professional experience with software and hardware, but like a lot of people, it comes naturally to me and I've enjoyed learning a lot on my own. I'm definitely still a novice when it comes to computers, but looking at some A+ sample tests online, they do not appear to be too difficult. I don't think I could pass, but I could come close. Either way, I want to know all the material in and out and pass with flying colors. I've got the motivation. I just want to make the right move. So, should I invest in school? If so, what do I look for in a school? Or do I study on my own. If so, what kind of prep material will get me a passing grade? Please let me know what you think. This is an important step in my life and I'm tired of having excuses NOT to do it!



First off, go to school. You can pass the A+ but what does that say? It says you read a book and passed a test. No employer will ever hire you based on just an A+ cert alone. When you go to school, get into a IT networking degree. Get an AAS degree or a BS degree (go to a tech school and not a community college). Get some hands on experience building/troubleshooting/installing/configuring/etc. Then on your free time, study for an A+. Now go get some experience do some light tech work/tech support/technician. When you combine a degree/experience/certification together, you will be more marketable. 

As for a school, look for one that is accredited first off. Don't forget that. Look for one that has a reputation for IT (ITT Tech for example). Look for a program that allows you to learn hands on rather than being in a lecture hall learning theories. Make sure the lab is adequately functional and updated. If you see Windows 98, WALK OUT!!!. Make sure it's a Title IV school so you can apply for state/federal aid. Make sure they have support (career services, deans, student services, etc.). 

Don't be sold by a rep about their 'hot' program. Hot is usually determined by them and not the market. Do your homework. Figure out what you want to do, then find the school that meets those needs. 

Good luck!!!

:wave:


----------



## ghostlyshark (Mar 3, 2009)

OK, sounds like some good advice to start. Thanks. I wonder if anyone might have suggestions about a good school in CT?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i agree, school is they way to go .. but while there get a job at the school doing something techinalcal. Even part time.

You want to leave with a few years experince, and study on your own.


----------



## ghostlyshark (Mar 3, 2009)

What kind of program should I be looking at? I understand an AAS would be good, but I mean in terms of courses and overall length. 6, 12, 18, 24 months? I have a BA so general courses would be redundant. Sorry for sounding so ignorant, but, well... I am! I live in CT and am not sure what would be reputable and worthwhile in the area. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

ghostlyshark said:


> What kind of program should I be looking at? I understand an AAS would be good, but I mean in terms of courses and overall length. 6, 12, 18, 24 months? I have a BA so general courses would be redundant. Sorry for sounding so ignorant, but, well... I am! I live in CT and am not sure what would be reputable and worthwhile in the area. Thanks again for the input.


Here's what you'll want to do. I work for a college so I have some ideas. Take your transcripts from where you got your BA. Bring it to the new college. Tell them you want to enroll in their degrees (AAS, BS, Whatever). Tell them you want as many credits to transfer as possible. Then they can do an evaluation to determine how much will transfer and how much you will have left to complete your degree. 

Most AAS degrees are 2 years. Most BS degrees for 4 years. With transfer credits, hopefully you'll be able to get your new degree in 12-16 months, again depending on what transfers in. The only way to find out is to ask them.


----------



## ghostlyshark (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks blackbeagle!


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

School is best..


----------

